# Insta pot vs sous vide



## phathead69 (Jan 13, 2019)

Pressure and speed vs long and slow. Say cold smoked few hours then you walk back in and there is the pressure/insta pot and sous vide machine. Time isn't the concern, only quality. I just finished off some chuckie chili. The chuck was hot smoked to 150 the insta pot for 45 min and fell apart tender and juicy. Only done couple things in sous vide and turned out excellent. 
For those who have used both what's the pros cons for
Chuckie
Round (something top, btm etc)
Pork butt or shoulder
Brisket flat
Other whole muscle meats not mentioned.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 13, 2019)

Ot a good comparison imp,1 way gets water logged and the fat rendered and maybe no rendering of fat the other way, never SV before and cant tell which might be better without a taste test lol


----------



## mike243 (Jan 13, 2019)

Cant edit fat fingers on cell phone.not imo lol


----------



## daveomak (Jan 13, 2019)

I've pressure cooked lots of meats..  And I've sous vide those same meats...    SV produces a much moister product, and given enough time, a product that is as tender if not more tender....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2019)

What Dave said....


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks Dave. I haven't done a lot of sous vide but quite a bit in the insta pot. I figured it would be close between the two. Reason for asking it finally got cold enough to cold smoke and just wondering when I go to cook it.


----------

